# Who will beat the Packers?



## ...... (Nov 23, 2011)

They looked like they came back down to the rest of the leagues level after the bucs game and there all saying the blueprint to beat them is to run it......I'd say the bears have the best chance if cutler wasn't out and if they could get forte going early on and make rodgers have to catch up,second is the lions.Maybe the saints to if they see them again.

I really cant see them losing though,nobody can keep up with there offense.


----------



## hopeyougotadutch (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't see them losing as well, maybe next season. Lord knows my Skins won't do it. Very disappointed in our season.


----------



## cannabiscuit7 (Nov 23, 2011)

hopeyougotadutch said:


> I don't see them losing as well, maybe next season. Lord knows my Skins won't do it. Very disappointed in our season.


my bears will christmas day,we dont even need Cutler D-Fence


----------



## 420God (Nov 23, 2011)

It's a nice year to be a Packer fan.


----------



## hopeyougotadutch (Nov 23, 2011)

420God said:


> It's a nice year to be a Packer fan.


I think your whole team needs to die in a horrible accident that explodes into a raging fire causing nothing but, what looks like, melted cheese.


Just kidding, of course. (Am I?)


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 25, 2011)

cannabiscuit7 said:


> my bears will christmas day,we dont even need Cutler D-Fence


Actually you do. Remember Grossman and Orton? Cutler was playing some good ball.
We'll see if you can even beat the Raiders on Sunday.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 25, 2011)

...... said:


> They looked like they came back down to the rest of the leagues level after the bucs game and there all saying the blueprint to beat them is to run it......I'd say the bears have the best chance if cutler wasn't out and if they could get forte going early on and make rodgers have to catch up,second is the lions.Maybe the saints to if they see them again.
> 
> I really cant see them losing though,nobody can keep up with there offense.


Raiders are top 4 or 5 in running the ball and that's without McFadden. Only problem is the Raiders defense is lousy and Rodgers will shread that secondary up.
But you never know, that's why they play right?


----------



## don2009 (Nov 25, 2011)

Who you guys think will be the best QB at the end of the carrer Brady or Rogers?


----------



## mflb1993 (Nov 25, 2011)

The Baltimore Ravens are going to beat the Packers in the super bowl. After watching the game against San Francisco, you have to at least agree with me that it'd be a good game to watch. The Raven's defense even without Ray Ray still kicked butt and got 9 sacks on Alex Smith. If Aaron Rodgers got sacked 9 times in a game, I'm sure that he wouldn't be throwing for 400 yds and 3 TD's.


----------



## ...... (Nov 26, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Raiders are top 4 or 5 in running the ball and that's without McFadden. Only problem is the Raiders defense is lousy and Rodgers will shread that secondary up.
> But you never know, that's why they play right?


yea anything can happen any week.That be crazy if the raiders gave greenbay there 1st loss.
I remember mcfadden was killing it out there early on,sucks he got hurt but that allowed lesean mccoy to hit 1,000 yards first lol.


----------



## machnak (Nov 26, 2011)

Ravens aren't going to beat them because the Steelers will take care of them. Vengeance time.


----------



## ...... (Nov 26, 2011)

mflb1993 said:


> The Baltimore Ravens are going to beat the Packers in the super bowl. After watching the game against San Francisco, you have to at least agree with me that it'd be a good game to watch. The Raven's defense even without Ray Ray still kicked butt and got 9 sacks on Alex Smith. If Aaron Rodgers got sacked 9 times in a game, I'm sure that he wouldn't be throwing for 400 yds and 3 TD's.


 49ers O line is well known for giving up sacks.The packers is way better and Aaron rodgers is a lot more mobile then smith.
I still think the 49ers this year are a fluke lol.There in that bullshit division and they got lucky in a lot of games this year,Eagles would of beat them if they didn't miss them fucking field goals.


----------



## cannabiscuit7 (Nov 26, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Actually you do. Remember Grossman and Orton? Cutler was playing some good ball.
> We'll see if you can even beat the Raiders on Sunday.


 i try not too lol but ya. and ,no not really,if i recall.. Cutler only threw a total of 123 yrds when we beat Detroit like 2 (or 3)weeks ago.we just gotta stick to the running game and get a few takeaways which should be pretty easy.All that and Hanie has to play smart,and throw the ball when he ONLY needs to.lol i cant fckn wait til tomorrow


----------



## stak (Nov 26, 2011)

...... said:


> I'd say the bears have the best chance *if cutler wasn't out* and if they could get forte going early on and make rodgers have to catch up


this is exactly how I feel. can cutler be back by Dec 25th when they play again?


----------



## mccumcumber (Nov 26, 2011)

Packers are fucking stacked this season, it's stupid. I'm pretty sure they'll repeat. But... it doesn't mean that I don't WANT McFadden to run for 9000 yards against the packers. I'm pretty sure he can do it.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 28, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Actually you do. Remember Grossman and Orton? Cutler was playing some good ball.
> We'll see if you can even beat the Raiders on Sunday.


I guess not.


----------



## Holy$mokes (Nov 28, 2011)

the packers are unstopable, their offense can run and most deff pass


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 28, 2011)

The Raiders will beat the Green Bud Whackers and go on to win the Stuporbowl in honor of the greatest owner/GM/coach in the history of professional sports.

Coach Al Davis!!


----------



## wayno30 (Nov 28, 2011)

i hope cutler never comes back ............. i be happy to have hanie forever hes a winner at heart hes not going to quit and he dam near beat the raiders in the last minute w no time outs.........hes a lil rough...as far as beating the packers i think the bears D are the only ones w a chance this year


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 28, 2011)

Nobody beats them this year.


----------



## cannabiscuit7 (Nov 28, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I guess not.





wayno30 said:


> i hope cutler never comes back ............. i be happy to have hanie forever hes a winner at heart hes not going to quit and he dam near beat the raiders in the last minute w no time outs.........hes a lil rough...as far as beating the packers i think the bears D are the only ones w a chance this year


Idk about Cutler never coming back,but that was a hell of a game yesterday with hanie.He threw some nice passes to Knox in the first half..it sucked that he dropped most of them tho blalol.and i was pretty pissed when hanie failed the fake spike with 4 secs in the 4th... wtf was thatthe game wouldve been way coolerr with Cutler and McFadden in


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 29, 2011)

I think the Bears would have stopped DMAC for the most part. Raiders were missing both of their starting wide recievers also, Moore and Ford.

Raiders being back is good for football. Theres lots of love for them and tons and tons of hate


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 29, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I think the Bears would have stopped DMAC for the most part. Raiders were missing both of their starting wide recievers also, Moore and Ford.
> 
> Raiders being back is good for football. Theres lots of love for them and tons and tons of hate


AFC West rivals will always hate the Raiders, but the bad boy image belongs to Detroit now. Also, the Chargers should be moved to Paris...they're soft like the Frenchies and have no fan base anyways.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 29, 2011)

Detroit blows and they are having a decent run this year but they will soon go back to where they belong and thats the bottom of the ladder whereas the Raiders are famous for going to the SB and the AFC championship. They have almost always been a winner and they are set to win the AFC west for the next few years. 



Sunbiz1 said:


> AFC West rivals will always hate the Raiders, but the bad boy image belongs to Detroit now. Also, the Chargers should be moved to Paris...they're soft like the Frenchies and have no fan base anyways.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 29, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Detroit blows and they are having a decent run this year but they will soon go back to where they belong and thats the bottom of the ladder whereas the Raiders are famous for going to the SB and the AFC championship. They have almost always been a winner and they are set to win the AFC west for the next few years.


Unfortunately, Cutler will not have the opportunity to go back to Denver...where donkey fans think Tebow is the second coming of Elway. I hate to bring this up, but how would you feel about getting out from under the shadow of that other team?. The Raiders need a new stadium and LA needs a team again.


----------



## ducedub22 (Nov 29, 2011)

...... said:


> 49ers O line is well known for giving up sacks.The packers is way better and Aaron rodgers is a lot more mobile then smith.
> I still think the 49ers this year are a fluke lol.There in that bullshit division and they got lucky in a lot of games this year,Eagles would of beat them if they didn't miss them fucking field goals.


Dude really? Anyone who takes this stance on the Niners is just showing their lack of research before running off at the mouth...I hear it on TV/Sports talk radio routinely....when are people gonna fact check and realize the Niners chewed threw the meat of their schedule against NON-DIVISIONAL opponents...most of our divisional games are still to come...do your homework...Niners are far from a fluke like it or not...the ravens where a good team with a good D, one of if not the best in the league...that is far from a embarrassing loss...I will take 9-2 ALL day!


----------



## Josh3235 (Nov 29, 2011)

The Raiders will give the packers their first loss. Their secondary is decent but it's their pass rush that will kill the packers. And the 49ers aren't a fluke this year, just Alex Smith sucks and has always sucked.


----------



## hellohappinesss (Nov 30, 2011)

Giants!!... maybe if they didn't loose their entire defense..


----------



## ...... (Nov 30, 2011)

ducedub22 said:


> Dude really? Anyone who takes this stance on the Niners is just showing their lack of research before running off at the mouth...I hear it on TV/Sports talk radio routinely....when are people gonna fact check and realize the Niners chewed threw the meat of their schedule against NON-DIVISIONAL opponents...most of our divisional games are still to come...do your homework...Niners are far from a fluke like it or not...the ravens where a good team with a good D, one of if not the best in the league...that is far from a embarrassing loss...I will take 9-2 ALL day!


im gonna have to wait for next year to give them credit but either way harbaugh deserves coach of the year after what he did with that team.


----------



## BA142 (Nov 30, 2011)

Giants are going to beat them this week. Then they'll win out to finish 15-1


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 1, 2011)

Josh3235 said:


> The Raiders will give the packers their first loss. Their secondary is decent but it's their pass rush that will kill the packers. And the 49ers aren't a fluke this year, just Alex Smith sucks and has always sucked.


The pass rush for the Raiders has definitely been looking better the last few games. The offensive line has played very well to. I watch every game at least 2 times and Palmer and the offense are starting to gel. He missed training camp and was sitting on his couch 5 weeks ago. He's 3-1 as a starter with Raiders and is only going to get better. I do think they might actually stand a chance with the Pack if they can avoid all the stupid ass penalties and we get Moore, Ford and McFadden back. A healthy Raiders team that's starting to build momentum, watch out. 

Agreed, the 49ers are no fluke. They run the ball well and the D is top notch prob second only to a Baltimore. Harbaugh has them playing very tough.


----------



## Josh3235 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah, their getting all around better, especially on the penalties. Hue Jackson already coached Palmer before. I forgot where though. But thats why Palmer has been playing so good. I just feel Hue Jackson is really good for the team so I think they can easily go far in the playoffs if they don't get anymore injuries. And Baltimore only beat the 49ers because Flacco is better then Alex Smith. They both couldn't run on each others, so it came down to the passing game. And Flacco is way better. lol. 49ers are perfect besides Alex Smith.


----------



## ...... (Dec 1, 2011)

BA142 said:


> Giants are going to beat them this week. Then they'll win out to finish 15-1


I wouldn't be surprised if the giants lose every game here on out.They had another mid season collapse,I think its coughlins fault,that team has talent but recently it seems like they just give up half way through the season.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 2, 2011)

cannabiscuit7 said:


> my bears will christmas day,we dont even need Cutler D-Fence


Looks like McNabb may be on the way...

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/7303097/minnesota-vikings-expected-release-donovan-mcnabb-source-says


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Dec 2, 2011)

The Giants this week........then the Lions final game of reg season.....


----------



## stak (Dec 2, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Looks like McNabb may be on the way...
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/7303097/minnesota-vikings-expected-release-donovan-mcnabb-source-says


I wouldn't mind if the Bears were able to pick him up, but would he ever even snap the ball once or would he just be the veteran backup?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 2, 2011)

stak said:


> I wouldn't mind if the Bears were able to pick him up, but would he ever even snap the ball once or would he just be the veteran backup?


Immediate starter, then backs up Cutler to end his career has been the thinking. Nobody here is sold on Hanie.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 2, 2011)

watchhowIdoit said:


> The Giants this week........then the Lions final game of reg season.....


By week 16, my guess is GB will be resting some of their starters anyways...Rodgers plays a half?.


----------



## ...... (Dec 2, 2011)

Mcnabb being released is no surprise.
lol I remember people saying he was gonna turn around and light the eagles up/win the super bowl with the redskins when they traded him.


----------



## purpz (Dec 3, 2011)

and if they don't the 9ers will in the playoffs


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Dec 3, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> By week 16, my guess is GB will be resting some of their starters anyways...Rodgers plays a half?.


Thats was my thinking picking the Lions.......and the Lions may still be scrapping for a playoff birth......


----------



## kiway (Dec 3, 2011)

the raiders will hand the cheeseheads their first lost....


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Dec 3, 2011)

kiway said:


> the raiders will hand the cheeseheads their first lost....


Only if the D-Line steps up big time and takes Rogers time in the pocket away....

edit:2nd loss


----------



## ...... (Dec 3, 2011)

I very rarely follow the raiders.Will not having Ronaldo McClain throw off there D?


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Dec 3, 2011)

Not sure, even second string players step up ....its the NFL.....


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Dec 3, 2011)

The Giants have two things in their favor this week. Its a must win for playoff hopes and they need to win big. Raiders wont beat them but the Lions will. They finish the regular season 14-2.............


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 3, 2011)

> Who will beat the Packers?


ummm... gay bashers?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Dec 3, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> The pass rush for the Raiders has definitely been looking better the last few games. The offensive line has played very well to. I watch every game at least 2 times and Palmer and the offense are starting to gel. He missed training camp and was sitting on his couch 5 weeks ago. He's 3-1 as a starter with Raiders and is only going to get better. I do think they might actually stand a chance with the Pack if they can avoid all the stupid ass penalties and we get Moore, Ford and McFadden back. A healthy Raiders team that's starting to build momentum, watch out.
> 
> Agreed, the 49ers are no fluke. They run the ball well and the D is top notch prob second only to a Baltimore. Harbaugh has them playing very tough.


So what do you think of the raiders and miami tommorow_? I got 49ers and dallas this weekend for the large. The over on GB and the over on Tampa.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)

The fins have been playing kinda good lately. They've won 3 out of their last four games. They lost to Dallas last week. I don't really watch them but I've read that Matt Moore (Fins' QB) has 6 TD's in 3 games. By looking at the scores, their defense has definitely been playing good. 
To be honest with you I'm a bit worried. The Raiders are still without McFadden and have a shit load of other injuries. 

http://www.nfl.com/injuries

There are some questionable starters on the Raiders "D" that worry me like Tommy Kelly, Kamerion Wimbley and of course McClain. All 3 have been playing really good so far this year.
Not having 2 starting receivers hurts but I like how they have been utilizing their fullback Marcell Reece. Dude was a receiver in college. He has size, speed and good hands. He's been a good part of the offense. Michael Bush has been a beast but doesn't have McFadden's breakaway speed, which means longer drives and less "home run" quick points. If the offensive line can give Palmer some time I think they'll win this game. 

I can only hope the defense steps up and Matt Moore throws some INT's. 
If you're asking me who to bet on, I *NEVER* bet on the Raiders. They are too unpredictable.
Squish the fish, go Raiders!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)

I honestly don't think anyone will beat the Pack this year, unless Rodgers goes down. 
The only teams that stand a chance in my opinion are the Ravens or the Steelers if they win the AFC and upset them in the Super Bowl or if the Niners beat them in the NFC championship game.
Other than those teams I really don't see any team defeating them.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Dec 4, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I honestly don't think anyone will beat the Pack this year, unless Rodgers goes down.
> The only teams that stand a chance in my opinion are the Ravens or the Steelers if they win the AFC and upset them in the Super Bowl or if the Niners beat them in the NFC championship game.
> Other than those teams I really don't see any team defeating them.


are all of you forgettin about the saints? green bay didnt beat us that bad at the start of the season and imo our offense is better so long as our d holds up.

shit ill even put my lsu tigers up to poop on green bay lol


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)

You're right, I totally forgot about the saints. They're in it as well.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well with a quarter left in the Miami/Oakland game the Raiders stink today. They're getting worked and it's embarrassing. The packers will def put the hurt on the Raiders.
Same old Raiders. 
Fuck Tebow and the Broncos.


----------



## hellohappinesss (Dec 4, 2011)

Just want you guys to recognize who the first guy to say that the giants would beat them was... oh yeah, me! Come on GMen!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)

They are def knocking on the Packers door!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)

Damn, that was close. Almost but no cigar.


----------



## 420God (Dec 4, 2011)

12-0, good game.


----------



## dam612 (Dec 4, 2011)

gmen almost pulled it off, dope game tho


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 4, 2011)

I take back what I said earlier. Nobody will beat them


----------



## kmksrh21 (Dec 4, 2011)

Man every game has been awesome today! Especially that Green Bay win!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Dec 4, 2011)

I thought the gmen would beat em today also but they came madd close.. Reminds me of the giants n pats in 07 they lose a close game at the end of the reg season and they beat em in the superbowl.. I believe something similar will happen they'll finish the season undefeated but they're gonna have to play either the gmen again or the saints in the playoffs.. That's where shits gonna get crazy

But on another note how bout tebow!! I've never seen any player with a will to win like his.. Dudes mechanics r horrible n his motion is awkward but damn he just finds a way to win when it really matters.. Kidds a winner no doubt he got that charlie sheen DNA lol


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)

He's lucky to have that defense. Yeah, I'm a Tebow HATER.


----------



## ...... (Dec 4, 2011)

damn that was a good game.Giants definitely surprised me with that.


----------



## ...... (Dec 4, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> He's lucky to have that defense. Yeah, I'm a Tebow HATER.


I love to see dawkins still out there.I wish he was still with philly.

Back when tebow was first drafted I really hated him but now a days after seeing how elway and them talk shit on him I like seeing him win to prove them assholes wrong.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)

Let me clarify that I don't hate Tebow personally but the hype. It's kind of disrespecting to the rest of the team especially the defense. If they had the kind of QB that Elway has in mind, they would be putting up more points. 
Plus I'm a life long Raiders fan so I just hate the Broncos, lol.


----------



## ...... (Dec 4, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> ummm... gay bashers?


nah carne the green bay packers not the fudge packers lol.


----------



## ...... (Dec 4, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Let me clarify that I don't hate Tebow personally but the hype. It's kind of disrespecting to the rest of the team especially the defense. If they had the kind of QB that Elway has in mind, they would be putting up more points.
> Plus I'm a life long Raiders fan so I just hate the Broncos, lol.


you think he's still a virgin?lmfao
I understand what elway wants but there stuck with the guy,they should of been 100% behind him and when the opportunity arises to get someone to fill his shoes get rid of him lol.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 4, 2011)

Pats could take them, too bad it's not in the cards.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)

...... said:


> you think he's still a virgin?lmfao
> I understand what elway wants but there stuck with the guy,they should of been 100% behind him and when the opportunity arises to get someone to fill his shoes get rid of him lol.


Haha, i dunno? Could be, he ain't married so that shit's a sin! Too funny. 
I hear ya on the Elway thing. Kinda fucked up not backing him but they only started playing him because of the fan base going ape shit over Tebowmania. But, yeah the coach and Elway talking shit early on was fucked up.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah, Pats could bet them. They looked human today.


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 4, 2011)

So, when tebow kneels down at night to pray, does he know hes talking to Aaron rodgers......


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ha. He is pretty impressive. Not god yet.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Dec 4, 2011)

lol yea I agree rodgers is a monster but not god lol


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll tell u what though if he has a few more season like this one they might make a religion outta him lol


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 4, 2011)

lol yeah, just for laughs guys. maybe just a minor deity then.....


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> I'll tell u what though if he has a few more season like this one they might make a religion outta him lol


3 rings and you're a god.


----------



## ...... (Dec 5, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Yeah, Pats could bet them. They looked human today.


a Brady vs Rodgers super bowl would be crazy .That will be a shootout,probably be decided on who has the ball last.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 5, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> He's lucky to have that defense. Yeah, I'm a Tebow HATER.


Spend 10 minutes with him, you'll be a better person for having done so...LOL


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 5, 2011)

ive seen better quarterbacks than rogers.........


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 5, 2011)

http://espn.go.com/chicago/nfl/story/_/id/7319269/source-brett-favre-listen-chicago-bears-called

Brett Favre will save the Bears season and ruin the Packers undefeated one at Lambeau...LOL!


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 5, 2011)

were not getting old man favre............we got hanie were going to be ok he needs some practice a lil rough but hes not a pussy


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 5, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> were not getting old man favre............we got hanie were going to be ok he needs some practice a lil rough but hes not a pussy


Hanie was inaccurate his rookie year, nothing has changed. Halas Hall tends to hold onto QB's they like for much too long...Grossman, Orton etc. In a league that now favors QB's, you really need 2 starters just in case.


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 5, 2011)

37 out of 74 passes complete career i think its too soon to run him out of town


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 5, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> 37 out of 74 passes complete career i think its too soon to run him out of town


Even his completions were off-target. The brass in Lake Forest like Caleb, and this is a very familiar tune in Chicago. With the state of this shitty OL, a McNabb or Favre wouldn't last a quarter...but please don't tell me you're buying into another Lovie sales job. Thank God Martz is on his way out, I would have fired him last year and promoted Tice to OC.


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 5, 2011)

did u watch the game? he didnt look that bad yesterday.............. u want jim miller back?...........we lost due to poor coaching bad decisions...... throwing the ball when we should have been running the ball and taking 3........going for it on 4th down instead of getting 3 ....... a lucky catch before the half............... not checking w the guy in stripes make sure your on the line


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 5, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> did u watch the game? he didnt look that bad yesterday.............. u want jim miller back?...........we lost due to poor coaching bad decisions...... throwing the ball when we should have been running the ball and taking 3........going for it on 4th down instead of getting 3 ....... a lucky catch before the half............... not checking w the guy in stripes make sure your on the line


I watched receivers having to adjust due to poorly thrown balls, that's all I need to see after 3 years on the roster. I've wanted Lovie gone for years, but Hanie just sucks period.


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 5, 2011)

i saw balls thrown behind over and way the hell out in front of receivers but hes only played seven or eight quarters .........at the same time i saw alot of passes that were right on i saw a qb going for the win in the in the fourth quarter when other guys.....cutler..... would have faked another injury and sat out...........hanie took a shot helmet to facemask full speed got rocked popped back up he moves when hes in trouble stiff arms dbs on the sideline..............hes got heart hes a winner ..... u can teach timing............


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 5, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> i saw balls thrown behind over and way the hell out in front of receivers but hes only played seven or eight quarters .........at the same time i saw alot of passes that were right on i saw a qb going for the win in the in the fourth quarter when other guys.....cutler..... would have faked another injury and sat out...........hanie took a shot helmet to facemask full speed got rocked popped back up he moves when hes in trouble stiff arms dbs on the sideline..............hes got heart hes a winner ..... u can teach timing............


Try calling into ESPN 1000, or any other venue here in Chicago with that Cutler comment...you'd get run out of town faster than Cedric Benson. 

Hanie is poor man's version of Tebow.


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 5, 2011)

cutler is a pussy and everybody knows it..........


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 5, 2011)

the lions will in the last week


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 5, 2011)

no hes a certified pussy


wayno30 said:


> cutler is a pussy and everybody knows it..........


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 5, 2011)

His pussy is about to get fucked!


----------



## cannabiscuit7 (Dec 5, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> cutler is a pussy and everybody knows it..........





skinitti666 said:


> no hes a certified pussy


na,i think Cutler proved he can stand his own ground,last season i thought the same thing,NOW im pretty sure he has was it takes to take us to the promised land.Im not pretty sure about this season,Fortes out now we better start winning games..(all i want for Christmas is for the Bears to beat the packers) cmon miracle on lakeshore dr.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 5, 2011)

The Bears are next in line to get beaten by the Broncos. As much as I hate it because I'm a Raiders fan the Bears without Forte now are doomed.


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 6, 2011)

i wouldnt say doomed......barber can still move the chains..........we have a great defense ........we just got to move the ball enough to kick some field goals..........u think tebows god magic is gonna work against peppers and urlacher?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 6, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> cutler is a pussy and everybody knows it..........


Forget about Jay, I want to hear why you think an inaccurate QB can somehow magically become accurate?. Passing accuracy is not something you teach a player, either they have it or don't. Look at the career of Bobby Douglass, he couldn't hit a barn door his rookie season...10 years later he couldn't hit a barn let alone the door.


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 6, 2011)

i dont thinnk hanies problem is accuracy i think its timiing................. i think he needs more time throwing to the starters i think he needs more in game experience ........ looks to me like his incompletions are caused more by not being familiar w the ability of the receivers......and a bunch of his incompletions are him just throwing it away and thats were the picks come in... cause he throws it in the wrong spot when he should have just tucked it in ...... and i saw more of that on sunday ...him keeping the ball instead of making bad passes i think hes improving by the minute.....but time will tell..............if your just looking at the stats your not getting the whole story u need to watch the game............ok back to stats douglas had 5 touchdowns in his first 11 games ...hanie is going to at least double that but football in the 70s and now cant really be compared


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 6, 2011)

the bears mightest well hang it up its over for this season


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 6, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> i dont thinnk hanies problem is accuracy i think its timiing................. i think he needs more time throwing to the starters i think he needs more in game experience ........ looks to me like his incompletions are caused more by not being familiar w the ability of the receivers......and a bunch of his incompletions are him just throwing it away and thats were the picks come in... cause he throws it in the wrong spot when he should have just tucked it in ...... and i saw more of that on sunday ...him keeping the ball instead of making bad passes i think hes improving by the minute.....but time will tell..............if your just looking at the stats your not getting the whole story u need to watch the game............ok back to stats douglas had 5 touchdowns in his first 11 games ...hanie is going to at least double that but football in the 70s and now cant really be compared


Look at the film again, half of his completions were difficult to catch...it isn't timing it's placement. If our OL was worth a shit and Forte was in, it wouldn't matter b/c our D is good enough to have an average QB and still win games. Look what the Ravens are doing, with Flacco the average QB. I'll look at some more film, maybe I'm missing something here...but you won't find any former Bears right now on the radio that will state Hanie is an answer even as a back-up QB.


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 6, 2011)

half his incompletions were dropped.............the line played bad he was throwing on the run all day ............the bears d is good enough to win without a offense...........i dont do radio or phonebooks anymore..................couple things would have went different people wouldnt be down on hanie..........i take hanie over cutler any day your boy is a loser hes soft and he makes me look bad as a bears fan at least hanie wants to win


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 6, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> half his incompletions were dropped.............the line played bad he was throwing on the run all day ............the bears d is good enough to win without a offense...........i dont do radio or phonebooks anymore..................couple things would have went different people wouldnt be down on hanie..........i take hanie over cutler any day your boy is a loser hes soft and he makes me look bad as a bears fan at least hanie wants to win


I'm a team fan, could care less who takes the snaps...while you seem to be what I call a player fan. That Cutler debate has long been over.


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 6, 2011)

don2009 said:


> Who you guys think will be the best QB at the end of the carrer Brady or Rogers?


 good question, i think it depends on how mccarthy and his front office responds to the point when jennings, woodson, and some others end up at the downside of their career. how they replace those cats. if they do a great job like belicheat has, then its gonna be a crapshoot


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 6, 2011)

pack go undefeated this season.


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 6, 2011)

socalkushgenetics said:


> pack go undefeated this season.


nope bears are going to beat em


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 6, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> nope bears are going to beat em


 haha, yea ur right Caleb Hanie will beat the Packers, lol. good to be optimistic i guess.


----------



## ...... (Dec 6, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> i wouldnt say doomed......barber can still move the chains..........we have a great defense ........we just got to move the ball enough to kick some field goals..........u think tebows god magic is gonna work against peppers and urlacher?


The cowboys should of never let him go.I think the bears might have this game but it seems like whatever I post up here the opposite happens so I aint predicting no more eagles games.


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 6, 2011)

Eagles fan Mod?


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 6, 2011)

dream on the bears stink


wayno30 said:


> nope bears are going to beat em


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 7, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> i wouldnt say doomed......barber can still move the chains..........we have a great defense ........we just got to move the ball enough to kick some field goals..........u think tebows god magic is gonna work against peppers and urlacher?


LOL, maybe doomed is a bit harsh of a description. No doubt the Barbarian is a tough runner but Forte was at least half of the offense and that was with Cutler. I pray (God doesn't listen to my prayers) the Bears do beat the Broncos but it's not looking good. Let's not forget that their defense is playing every bit as well as the Bears' defense right now.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 8, 2011)

socalkushgenetics said:


> good question, i think it depends on how mccarthy and his front office responds to the point when jennings, woodson, and some others end up at the downside of their career. how they replace those cats. if they do a great job like belicheat has, then its gonna be a crapshoot


 
I gotta disagree with ya right there. Rogers is having one hell of a season, but he's gotta step it up and have a few seasons like this one to get me to be a believer. One season isn't shit.
Brady owns so many damn records already, its ridiculous. He's been quoted as saying he plans to play til he's 40. No one is catching brady and his records anytime soon.


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 9, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I gotta disagree with ya right there. Rogers is having one hell of a season, but he's gotta step it up and have a few seasons like this one to get me to be a believer. One season isn't shit.
> Brady owns so many damn records already, its ridiculous. He's been quoted as saying he plans to play til he's 40. No one is catching brady and his records anytime soon.


 if you read my post close, basically what im saying is what u just told me. Your right and i agree, one season aint shit. well actually two but yea. No one can match Bradys tenure as a top tier elite qb, if not the best. To top that is gonna take an injury free, consistent career.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 11, 2011)

Man, this shit is fucked up.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 11, 2011)

Haha 420, I've already moved on to the Tebow game. Go Satan, I mean Bears.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 11, 2011)

LMAO- This Denver shit is ridiculous!


----------



## dam612 (Dec 11, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> LMAO- This Denver shit is ridiculous!


God must really love tebow


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 12, 2011)

...... said:


> a Brady vs Rodgers super bowl would be crazy .That will be a shootout,probably be decided on who has the ball last.


That's what I want to see in a Super Bowl. I don't want to see a low scoring defensive game. I want a shoot out! 
If Aaron Rodgers doesn't get hurt, they're winning the NFC period. Anyone disagree? Saints fans? 
So out of the AFC, I see the Pats over the Ravens or the Steelers unless God wills the fucking Broncos into most boring AFC playoffs ever.
Let's hope not.

Edit: I have to admit I was GLUED to the TV thingy watching the Broncos/Bears game after turning the Raiders game off at half time (as I predicted).
Stupid Tebow.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 12, 2011)

No one will beat the Packers! Aaron Rogers is one of the best!

P.S. Tebow's a douche


----------



## blazinkill504 (Dec 12, 2011)

*yall better not sleep on my saints. green bay barely beat us early in the year*


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 12, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> *yall better not sleep on my saints. green bay barely beat us early in the year*


I was waiting for you to pipe up!
I'd love to see the Saint's win the NFC. WHO DAT?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 12, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> No one will beat the Packers! Aaron Rogers is one of the best!
> 
> P.S. Tebow's a douche


LOL. His name is RODGERS, if you're gonna suck his dick.


----------



## sniffer (Dec 12, 2011)

The Lions will beat them


----------



## blazinkill504 (Dec 12, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I was waiting for you to pipe up!
> I'd love to see the Saint's win the NFC. WHO DAT?


WHO DAT!! todays game had be blowin through my weed tho haha


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 12, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> LOL. His name is RODGERS, if you're gonna suck his dick.


discount double check


----------



## ...... (Dec 12, 2011)

socalkushgenetics said:


> Eagles fan Mod?


yea its crazy isn't it?lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 12, 2011)

dam612 said:


> God must really love tebow


Any team would have eventually scored when given opportunity upon opportunity. I would have benched Marion Barber after that complete and inexcusable fuck-up to begin with. The Bears played not to lose, that's why they lost...had nothing to do with Tebow at all...or God.


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 12, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Any team would have eventually scored when given opportunity upon opportunity. I would have benched Marion Barber after that complete and inexcusable fuck-up to begin with. The Bears played not to lose, that's why they lost...had nothing to do with Tebow at all...or God.


do u ever watch the game or just espn and then think u know it all?...........barber wasnt trying to run out of bounds ...........and the fumble..... he got grabbed by the thumb and his hand pulled off could have happened to anyone..........the bears were playing to win ................we fell victim to tebows god magic .............u want to argue about hanie this week?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 12, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> do u ever watch the game or just espn and then think u know it all?...........barber wasnt trying to run out of bounds ...........and the fumble..... he got grabbed by the thumb and his hand pulled off could have happened to anyone..........the bears were playing to win ................we fell victim to tebows god magic .............u want to argue about hanie this week?


I'll edit this one...still pissed over that game. Martz always finds a way to call the wrong plays...then he wakes up too late. Hanie wasn't an issue. As for Tebow, if he really needs all these miracles from God to win, then he must not have much God given talent to begin with. His release is slow for starters, weird throwing motion even for a lefty. No, Bears were not playing to win...Martz tried to milk a lead after the Donkeys had already stacked the line. When you call that conservatively on the road with a slim lead, you're asking for trouble.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 12, 2011)

sniffer said:


> the lions will beat them


lol

go pack!


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 12, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I'll edit this one...still pissed over that game. Martz always finds a way to call the wrong plays...then he wakes up too late. Hanie wasn't an issue. As for Tebow, if he really needs all these miracles from God to win, then he must not have much God given talent to begin with. His release is slow for starters, weird throwing motion even for a lefty. No, Bears were not playing to win...Martz tried to milk a lead after the Donkeys had already stacked the line. When you call that conservatively on the road with a slim lead, you're asking for trouble.


i liked it better before the edit...........................


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 12, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> i liked it better before the edit...........................


OK, then go blank yourself...player fan...lol


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Haha so far all I hear is a bunch of BS. The Packers continue to prove week after week they're the best  and they don't even have to cheat or play dirty! This Packers team is so much more talented than any Saints or Pats team, and haha the lions, well we proved we can work them right into the ground, no team has a chance, the only team that can beat the Packers, is the Packers. (and when I say that I mean the Packers beating themselves with errors is the only way they'll lose)


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 12, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> Haha so far all I hear is a bunch of BS. The Packers continue to prove week after week they're the best  and they don't even have to cheat or play dirty! This Packers team is so much more talented than any Saints or Pats team, and haha the lions, well we proved we can work them right into the ground, no team has a chance, the only team that can beat the Packers, is the Packers. (and when I say that I mean the Packers beating themselves with errors is the only way they'll lose)


no the bears are going to beat em


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 12, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> Haha so far all I hear is a bunch of BS. The Packers continue to prove week after week they're the best  and they don't even have to cheat or play dirty! This Packers team is so much more talented than any Saints or Pats team, and haha the lions, well we proved we can work them right into the ground, no team has a chance, the only team that can beat the Packers, is the Packers. (and when I say that I mean the Packers beating themselves with errors is the only way they'll lose)


That's odd, the Bears beat themselves with errors yesterday...we must be better than I think.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> That's odd, the Bears beat themselves with errors yesterday...we must be better than I think.


When you do it every game it's not an error, it's who you are


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 12, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> no the bears are going to beat em


HAHA - I needed a good laugh, thanks.


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 12, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> HAHA - I needed a good laugh, thanks.


its not funny


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 12, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> its not funny


It is for a Packer fan.


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 12, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> That's odd, the Bears beat themselves with errors yesterday...we must be better than I think.


horrible! ima charger fan and was pullin for ya boys yesterday big. Jesus flew down from heaven and stripped Barber. Tebow this Tebow that, fuck him. the bears won that game for the donkeys! Bears pass d at the end was super suspect tho.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 12, 2011)

socalkushgenetics said:


> horrible! ima charger fan and was pullin for ya boys yesterday big. Jesus flew down from heaven and stripped Barber. Tebow this Tebow that, fuck him. the bears won that game for the donkeys! Bears pass d at the end was super suspect tho.


The Bolts owner should have canned both AJ and Turner 3 years ago. But here's what I don't understand. If you're going to fire someone, why do a press release about it months ahead of time?.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 13, 2011)

TEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBOOOOOOOOOOOW. He could beat Rogers. hahaha, right. What a crock of shit.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 13, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> TEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBOOOOOOOOOOOW. He could be Rogers. hahaha, right. What a crock of shit.


No doubt.. as soon as Tebow rips his lucky panties the Broncos are done. He's winning a joke game after joke game, throw them at the Packers 75 - 0


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 13, 2011)

Can't wait to see Teeballs play against the Pats. Yeah, Pats defense is ftl, but Brady is the bomb diggity


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 13, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Can't wait to see Teeballs play against the Pats. Yeah, Pats defense is ftl, but Brady is the bomb diggity


Tebow has already surpassed the Brett Favre annoyance level for many...well golly!...dude talks like Richie from the old TV sitcom Happy Days.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Dec 13, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> Haha so far all I hear is a bunch of BS. The Packers continue to prove week after week they're the best  and they don't even have to cheat or play dirty! This Packers team is so much more talented than any Saints or Pats team, and haha the lions, well we proved we can work them right into the ground, no team has a chance, the only team that can beat the Packers, is the Packers. (and when I say that I mean the Packers beating themselves with errors is the only way they'll lose)


id like for you to show me how the saints have any less of an offense. if anything we have a more well rounded offense than green bay


----------



## GarvinStomp (Dec 14, 2011)

I think they have a great chance for a perfect regular season, but I bet there's room for an upset in the post season. As much as I hate the Pack, their season is impressive and I would love to see Rodgers smear Tebow via scoreboard.


----------



## ...... (Dec 14, 2011)

If a miracle happens and the eagles get into the playoffs they will beat them.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 14, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> id like for you to show me how the saints have any less of an offense. if anything we have a more well rounded offense than green bay


I believe they already did that this season by beating them... you better believe they'd whoop on them again. The Saints don't have a complete team like the Packers, nor do they have a Rogers. You can't beat 23/24 or 25/27 pass completion. His worst game this year is like 21/26. That's ridiculous. Rogers is on point to shred Bree's season records from Drew's Super Bowl year. The only reason the Saints even made the super bowl that year is because the Vikings backs had 5 fumbles in the playoffs game, 4 in the first half I believe. Bree's had a 1 decent year, while his defense played dirty as hell, that's it. The Bears are more of a threat to the Packers than the Saints, and that's saying A LOT!


Haha how do the saints have a more rounded offense? Rogers throws a completed pass to 9-10+ different receivers / backs a game. On top of 2 backs that can rush for 100+ yards a game, including a 2nd year back that has already done it in the playoffs as a rookie. Bree's throws to his tight end and maybe 3 receivers, not to mention the Packers line dominates, even when they're best blocker was injured; they're backups came in and have made every team look like butter. At the point you have the depth the Packers do, with the skill and good coaching, with Rogers confident the Packers aren't going to lose man  That doesn't even take into consideration the Packers defense compared to the Saints. Charles Woodson has more skill in his left hand than the entire Saints defense, now throw Clay Mathews, BJ Raji, Sam Shields, ect. (Not to mention Collins, who was injured most of the season, one of the best safeties in the game) We're unstoppable! The Saints defense is awful when they're not making cheap shots.

Honestly, the Saints look like a practice squad / college team in comparison to the Packers.

I think a good super bowl would be Packers vs Ravens.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Dec 16, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> I believe they already did that this season by beating them... you better believe they'd whoop on them again. The Saints don't have a complete team like the Packers, nor do they have a Rogers. You can't beat 23/24 or 25/27 pass completion. His worst game this year is like 21/26. That's ridiculous. Rogers is on point to shred Bree's season records from Drew's Super Bowl year. The only reason the Saints even made the super bowl that year is because the Vikings backs had 5 fumbles in the playoffs game, 4 in the first half I believe. Bree's had a 1 decent year, while his defense played dirty as hell, that's it. The Bears are more of a threat to the Packers than the Saints, and that's saying A LOT!
> 
> 
> Haha how do the saints have a more rounded offense? Rogers throws a completed pass to 9-10+ different receivers / backs a game. On top of 2 backs that can rush for 100+ yards a game, including a 2nd year back that has already done it in the playoffs as a rookie. Bree's throws to his tight end and maybe 3 receivers, not to mention the Packers line dominates, even when they're best blocker was injured; they're backups came in and have made every team look like butter. At the point you have the depth the Packers do, with the skill and good coaching, with Rogers confident the Packers aren't going to lose man  That doesn't even take into consideration the Packers defense compared to the Saints. Charles Woodson has more skill in his left hand than the entire Saints defense, now throw Clay Mathews, BJ Raji, Sam Shields, ect. (Not to mention Collins, who was injured most of the season, one of the best safeties in the game) We're unstoppable! The Saints defense is awful when they're not making cheap shots.
> ...


are you jokin right now? same teams a few years ago and we thrashed yall in the dome. yall won by a touchdown dude and to say that brees is a decent qb is about the dumbest shit you could ever say. yea aaron is on pace to beat some of drews records from the sb year...but so id drew lol how many other recivers do you want him to throw to? shit there only 4/5 on the field at any given time and our all of our backs which are deeper than yalls backs catch out the back field too and very well. if you compare rogers and brees from 08 till now brees is clearly the better qb. defense played dirty as hell??? you mean our defense was shittin on ppl that year. i will give yall the defensive side because our d hasnt been playin well, but i meannnnnnn drew did throw for 419 on yall with 3 touchdowns 0 ints(i guess charles couldnt get that left hand on the ball in that game)that tells me he can pick your defense apart. and that doesnt sound good seein as how someone that looks like he's on a pratice/college squad was shittin on that oh so amazin d yall have.

and so what he has to 10 diff recievers all that tells me is a nigga came in for another nigga and caught the ball once or twice its not like everyone thats catchin the ball is rackin up massive recivin yards dude. brees/payton is all that needs to be said.

saints/ravens sounds about right to me.


----------



## loyaltytoafault (Dec 16, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> are you jokin right now? same teams a few years ago and we thrashed yall in the dome. yall won by a touchdown dude and to say that brees is a decent qb is about the dumbest shit you could ever say. yea aaron is on pace to beat some of drews records from the sb year...but so id drew lol how many other recivers do you want him to throw to? shit there only 4/5 on the field at any given time and our all of our backs which are deeper than yalls backs catch out the back field too and very well. if you compare rogers and brees from 08 till now brees is clearly the better qb. defense played dirty as hell??? you mean our defense was shittin on ppl that year. i will give yall the defensive side because our d hasnt been playin well, but i meannnnnnn drew did throw for 419 on yall with 3 touchdowns 0 ints(i guess charles couldnt get that left hand on the ball in that game)that tells me he can pick your defense apart. and that doesnt sound good seein as how someone that looks like he's on a pratice/college squad was shittin on that oh so amazin d yall have.
> 
> and so what he has to 10 diff recievers all that tells me is a nigga came in for another nigga and caught the ball once or twice its not like everyone thats catchin the ball is rackin up massive recivin yards dude. brees/payton is all that needs to be said.
> 
> saints/ravens sounds about right to me.


clearly the better qb? The stats since 08' as you said tell a different story
Brees. Rodgers.
Comp. 1609. 1308
Attempt. 2350. 1990
Accuracy. 68% 65%
Pass yds. 18,445. 16,519
Pass td. 133. 125
Int. 61. 37
Qb rating. 100.55. 105.38
Rush yds. 97. 1,086
Rush td. 3. 15
Total td. 136. 140

Rodgers gets the nod. He is only behind a little bit in yards. But you can be sure if Rodgers had the nearly 400 more attempts that Brees has, he would be there in yards with him. It's even more impressive considering this was his first 4 yrs starting. Brees has been at it a while.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 16, 2011)

loyaltytoafault said:


> It's even more impressive considering this was his first 4 yrs starting. Brees has been at it a while.


EXACTLY!

Rodgers has 24 LESS interceptions, 5 point higher QB rating, 5 times the rushing TD's and HALF the experience.
When you look at Rodgers vs Brees - Rodgers is clearly the all around better quarterback, and has an even more impressive future. 

The reason Rodgers has less yards might be because he was too busy dancing his way over the goal line himself; or maybe because Rodgers scores TD's whereas Brees throws interceptions, so Brees is always playing from behind, forcing the team to throw more. If you honestly looked at each game you could probably see a trend with his interceptions vs his team passing more.. 

Plus Drew has a pretty gay ass pre-game thing. 
-10 points for that...


----------



## blazinkill504 (Dec 17, 2011)

loyaltytoafault said:


> clearly the better qb? The stats since 08' as you said tell a different story
> Brees. Rodgers.
> Comp. 1609. 1308
> Attempt. 2350. 1990
> ...


you mean behind in yards, accuracy, and td's. yea he might have way more ints than rogers, but he also has way more attempts than rogers. brees has been at it 4 more years than rogers so its not like they have that big of a gap in time spent in the leauge. i also dont care what he did in sd i care about what he's been doin in no. rogers also got to sit and learn from one of the greatest qb's ever. you act like this dude came fresh outa college startin like that.

also growbuddy do you watch saints games? cause im pretty sure i do and we're not always playin from behind. we throw more because we have drew fuckin brees lol. and that pregame goes hard dont be salty you aint in that circle makin millions like he is lol


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> you mean behind in yards, accuracy, and td's. yea he might have way more ints than rogers, but he also has way more attempts than rogers. brees has been at it 4 more years than rogers so its not like they have that big of a gap in time spent in the leauge. i also dont care what he did in sd i care about what he's been doin in no. rogers also got to sit and learn from one of the greatest qb's ever. you act like this dude came fresh outa college startin like that.
> 
> also growbuddy do you watch saints games? cause im pretty sure i do and we're not always playin from behind. we throw more because we have drew fuckin brees lol. and that pregame goes hard dont be salty you aint in that circle makin millions like he is lol



Sounds like a lot of excuses you're making for your little baby Saints AND I make millions with out having to stand around in a circle like a jackass  

They don't have a big gap in playing time? Drew has started twice as many games... and Drew does NOT have more TD's.

Total TD's for Brees = 136 
Total TD's for Rodgers = 140

Total Yards for Brees = 18,542
Total Yards for Rodgers = 17,605

Yards Per Completion for Brees = 11.4
Yards Per Completion for Rodgers = 12.6

Drew has 24 MORE Picks than Rodgers... and Rodgers has 5 point higher QB rating. (The stats that matter)

The only thing Drew has more of is yards, and at the end of the day it's not yards that matter, it's touchdowns and not turning the ball over. 

If you look at the stats from this year and last year, Rodgers beats the shit out of Drew... the first two years Rodgers started he had an awful line (MOST SACKS IN NFL) and was still competing with Brees. Little baby Drew has always had nice weather / a dome to play in / and a big fat offensive line to keep him safe, Rodgers plays in the coldest stadium in the United States, home game after home game (not to mention our conference is the mid-west, the bears are home to a very cold stadium as well). Rodgers does it in 25 mph winds and 15 degrees with snow on the ground, Drew Bree's does it in a dome. Gimme a break, throw Bree's out in Lambeau Field for the playoffs game and watch Drew's tears turn to ice before they hit the ground. 

Like I said, Drew ain't shit compared to Rodgers. I'll let you have your dreams though


----------



## blazinkill504 (Dec 17, 2011)

excuses? thats facts and ima just have to go with your word that you make millions, but you say drews pregame hype up is gay but aarons little faggy ass discount double check belt notion isnt? you're playin football bro not boxin you dont get a belt the shit dont make sense. i see you're not addin drew's 3 rushin td's. and lets reiterate that i never said rogers is shitty im just bringin up stats cause you think drew isnt an elite qb eventho everyone knows that nigga is. playin time imo isnt as vital as you think. to me he learned more sittin on the side line for 3 years watchin a hall of fame qb go to work than he would have if he came outa college startin. 

you right tho rogers plays in tougher weather conditions...for only a portion of the season so lets not make that a bigger deal than it really is. one person isnt playin the game tho it a bunch of niggas and once again if you look at the two games we have played each other the saints have the upper hand. first game 51-29 eshhhh and then next game you only win by a td and you are tryin to tell me we cant hang with yall?

you sir can keep dreamin and think we wont be ready for cold ass conditions ima go buy a snow machine and some wind tunnel fans just so my saints will be ready to poop on yall in the nfc championship 

and if drew aint shit to rogers why are their stats close? lol c'mon bro lets be real


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

blazinkill504 said:


> you sir can keep dreamin and think we wont be ready for cold ass conditions ima go buy a snow machine and some wind tunnel fans just so my saints will be ready to poop on yall in the nfc championship


Haha nice! Lets go football!!! It'll be a good game. I call a last minute Drew Brees pick for a Packers win  if so, you gotta send me a NOLA bud  Haha


----------



## blazinkill504 (Dec 17, 2011)

i call our aaron rogers is gonna break your aaron rogers's arm muhahahahahaha. you dont want the random no name bud from here dude trust me lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 17, 2011)

When all is said and done, Green Bay may have the best football team...which is all the entire state of Wisconsin can lay claim to.

-Where future wives and husbands meet for the first time at local bowling alleys and feed stores. 
-Where Packer fans place favorite placards in their outhouses.
-Where strip clubs more closely resemble petting zoos.
-Where corny websites such as this somehow manage to turn a profit for years!.
http://www.cheesehead.com/products.asp_Q_catid_E_7

Don't forget to buy that special loved one the tie for Christmas!.

LOL, I think of more later.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 17, 2011)

Question: Who will beat the Packers?
Answer: The Chiefs. 



......fucking chiefs...


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 17, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> Sounds like a lot of excuses you're making for your little baby Saints AND I make millions with out having to stand around in a circle like a jackass
> 
> They don't have a big gap in playing time? Drew has started twice as many games... and Drew does NOT have more TD's.
> 
> ...



blah blah blah............seriously...........wins are what matters not all that crap.............and i think drew might have a couple more than rodgers.................i didnt c that stat in your list..........go bears.........lol


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> When all is said and done, Green Bay may have the best football team...which is all the entire state of Wisconsin can lay claim to.


How about the Rose Bowl two years in a row for the Badgers? Or how almost making the World Series with one of the lowest budget baseball teams, The Brewers.
I'd say as far as sports go Wisconsin is whoopin all your asses. Especially Illinois  

I think you're just jealous  If Wisconsin was so bad why would you Illlinois people flood here in the summer  We don't go there, you guys come here. P.S. When you're visiting our nice state, GET THE F OUT OF THE LEFT LANE! God damn fibs 




wayno30 said:


> blah blah blah............seriously...........wins are what matters not all that crap.............and i think drew might have a couple more than rodgers.................i didnt c that stat in your list..........go bears.........lol


Stats like that lead to wins... I would hope that Drew has more wins, he has twice as many starts and has been in the league twice as long. I won't get started on that again though... and have you seen the record of the Packers vs anyone else this year? We're undefeated, no one else is. Aaron is going to do what bitch Tom Brady failed to do, WITH OUT having to cheat


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 17, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> I'd say as far as sports go Wisconsin is whoopin all your asses. Aaron is going to do what bitch Tom Brady failed to do.


Ever heard of the Boston area? 

Tom Brady had an 18-1 season. If Rogers pulls it off than so be it, but until then don't put the cart before
the horse. You end up looking like an ass.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Ever heard of the Boston area?
> 
> Tom Brady had an 18-1 season. If Rogers pulls it off than so be it, but until then don't put the cart before
> the horse. You end up looking like an ass.


They cheated the entire time, not to mention they didn't get the super bowl, so they're 18-1 season was worthless anyway. Shit I'd go 19-0 if I knew what the other team was doing the entire game. Tom Brady is a complete bitch.. he bitched to the NFL after his injury to change the rules about hitting QB's an shit. Put Brady in a skirt on belichick's lap, where he belongs. 

Honestly I don't think the Pack will go for the 19-0 They will sit they're starters, maybe losing one of the last couple games while preparing for the playoffs. Which is fine with me! I'd rather lose a few games and win a superbowl than win every game and lose the superbowl (what poor coaching on part of the patriots) The Packers back ups have more skill than most other teams starters. We might get those games with our backups, who knows what they'll do. Either way Tom Brady's still a bitch.

Not to mention, since Brady lost his good receivers, he's been absolute garbage. All he did was bomb it to Moss and let him do the work, or throw it to his 5 foot receiver in the flats for a 10 yard gain, that shit doesn't take skill, especially when you know what the defensive play is EVERY DOWN.


----------



## ...... (Dec 17, 2011)

Aaron Rodgers stole the belt celebration from Fred-EX


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 17, 2011)

You really wanna go there? You dont think the packers were doing the same thing the pats did? Are you really that naive?
That's your case? Brady has and will accomplish so much more than rogers could dream of. You know it, I know it. 
Rogers has a couple more seasons to go before he's really proving what he's capable of.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> You really wanna go there? You dont think the packers were doing the same thing the pats did? Are you really that naive?
> That's your case? Brady has and will accomplish so much more than rogers could dream of. You know it, I know it.
> Rogers has a couple more seasons to go before he's really proving what he's capable of.



Haha you must be a Pats fan... and uhm no we didn't cheat, or we would have been suspended draft picks like the Pats. Don't lump other teams in with your nasty ass coach and QB. It's obvious no one in that organization has any respect for the game.

and to the second part of your post, Brady is done man, he won't make another superbowl. The only reason they won a few is because they were cheating. Get with the program. Rodgers is just getting started, this is his 4th year as a starter and they are on point for another SB. They've been 4/4 playoffs, and about to be 2/4 SB. That's impressive, and even in Tom's hayday he never was 23/24 or 25/27 consistently; Tom would do about 25 / 40 because they throw short 5 yard routes every time. When you look at it from a game plan perspective, the skill it takes to run the Patriots offense isn't too impressive, they do short 5 yard passes, Tom Brady barely has any passes over 15 yards if you don't include YAC. The only time he got 30+ yards was when he would throw it up to moss and he'd go get it. Now that moss is gone Brady rarely has a completed pass over 20-30 yards. True story, it's in the stats.

Not to mention Brady is one of the biggest bitches in the NFL, he complained to the NFL to change the rules so that he can't get hit after his knee injury. It's literally called the Tom Brady Rule. My god what a bitch... put him in a skirt on the sidelines where he belongs. 

They should have taken those super bowl wins from the pats, they didn't deserve any of them; and to claim it took skill to win is a joke, they had tapped into the coaches headsets and knew the plays they were running! ARE YOU KIDDING!?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 17, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> How about the Rose Bowl two years in a row for the Badgers? Or how almost making the World Series with one of the lowest budget baseball teams, The Brewers.
> I'd say as far as sports go Wisconsin is whoopin all your asses. Especially Illinois
> 
> I think you're just jealous  If Wisconsin was so bad why would you Illlinois people flood here in the summer  We don't go there, you guys come here. P.S. When you're visiting our nice state, GET THE F OUT OF THE LEFT LANE! God damn fibs
> ...


STFU, the NFL has given defensive players a 2 foot moving target to hit, mind you this is while they are moving in a different direction. You don't know shit about football. 

That's why Aaaron Rodgers and Brady would have been knocked out...and neither deserves any place on any all-time list with respect to greatest players.

As for your other comment, see my avatar.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> STFU, the NFL has given defensive players a 2 foot moving target to hit, mind you this is while they are moving in a different direction. You don't know shit about football.
> 
> That's why Aaaron Rodgers and Brady would have been knocked out...and neither deserves any place on any all-time list with respect to greatest players.
> 
> As for your other comment, see my avatar.


You should edit your post before you submit it. That shit doesn't even make sense man, get a mod in here to delete this non-sense.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 17, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> You should edit your post before you submit it. That shit doesn't even make sense man, get a mod in here to delete this non-sense.



What does not make sense to your feeble/troll mind, When you allow defensive players to hit at will for decades in the NFL, and then limit the target...it changes the game. You hit a player outside of that 2 square foot target zone and you get penalized or fined.

Can you comprehend this?..or am I being obtuse.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> What does not make sense to your feeble/troll mind, When you allow defensive players to hit at will for decades in the NFL, and then limit the target...it changes the game. You hit a player outside of that 2 square foot target zone and you get penalized or fined.
> 
> Can you comprehend this?..or am I being obtuse.


What does that have to do with "who will beat the packers" ?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 17, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> What does that have to do with "who will beat the packers" ?


You have had all the attention you're going to receive online, if your desire here is to insult and belittle posters...then you already have my cell phone number to do so.

Since I already know you will not use the number, I will ask you seek attention elsewhere. I joke around, and that includes making fun of cheeseheads.

And myself!


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> You have had all the attention you're going to receive online, if your desire here is to insult and belittle posters...then you already have my cell phone number to do so.
> 
> Since I already know you will not use the number, I will ask you seek attention elsewhere. I joke around, and that includes making fun of cheeseheads.
> 
> And myself!


Haha what? I'm not the one swearing... and you're the only person I've belittled because you sent me harassing messages like "Hey Asshole" stating that you want me to swallow a bullet. So yeah, I'm gonna make you look like the fool you are, even though you're doing a pretty good job of that yourself.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 17, 2011)

SOOO BACK TO THE ORIGINAL QUESTION


Any team stand a chance against the Packers this year? If so, why do you think so? Where is the weakness in the Packers game plan? 

Also, from a opposing teams perspective, how do you think they will try and control Rodgers in the playoffs?

I have a feeling its going to be Saints vs Packers and Patriots vs Ravens. 

Winners go to the SB... any thoughts?

I don't think the Patriots have a chance against the Packers, they're defense isn't anywhere good enough, if the Saints D shows up they can get pretty intense, but they don't seem to have that consistancy this year, they've had in other years; playoffs is a different story though. I have a feeling its going to be Ravens vs Packers


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 17, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> Haha what? I'm not the one swearing... and you're the only person I've belittled because you sent me harassing messages like "Hey Asshole" stating that you want me to swallow a bullet. So yeah, I'm gonna make you look like the fool you are, even though you're doing a pretty good job of that yourself.



LOL, have a good night little man.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Answer=Kyle Orton...Haha!


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 18, 2011)

The Packers won't win in Missouri! They can't get past the lowly Chiefs.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 18, 2011)

19 - 7 right now LOL... Greenbays gonna lose today!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 18, 2011)

Lets go kan-sas!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 18, 2011)

New thread time. Will the Packers win the NFC championship?


----------



## Beansly (Dec 18, 2011)

woooooooo hooooooooo!!!
Yeah baby!!!


----------



## Beansly (Dec 18, 2011)

My Chiefs did it! The fucking Chiefs hahahhahahahahahahaa


----------



## mccumcumber (Dec 18, 2011)

Holy shit are the chiefs gonna do it?


----------



## mccumcumber (Dec 18, 2011)

damnit beansly now my post just looks retarded.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 18, 2011)

I told ya not to run your mouth too soon. Maybe he can get his percect season next year. Nahhhh


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 18, 2011)

It's tough to win a game when you're on your 4th string offensive line, top receivers out, and our best safety out, but they put up a pretty good fight. Not to mention about 10 dropped passes. None-the-less the Packers are still the best team in the league. We'll have our players back by the play offs. No worries  

And at least we're getting some of our back up's in for some quality snaps and experience. Just gives us more depth for the play offs. Honestly, this lose was probably better for the Packers than it was bad. Now they can go to the film room, look at the big mistakes, and adjust. All you haters can hate, but you'll see what happens in the playoffs. If our 4th string o-line can compete with KC first string, I'm happy with our performance.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 18, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> It's tough to win a game when you're on your 4th string offensive line, top receivers out, and our best safety out, but they put up a pretty good fight. Not to mention about 10 dropped passes. None-the-less the Packers are still the best team in the league. We'll have our players back by the play offs. No worries
> 
> And at least we're getting some of our back up's in for some quality snaps and experience. Just gives us more depth for the play offs. Honestly, this lose was probably better for the Packers than it was bad. Now they can go to the film room, look at the big mistakes, and adjust. All you haters can hate, but you'll see what happens in the playoffs. If our 4th string o-line can compete with KC first string, I'm happy with our performance.


sorry...I can't hear you over all this WINNING!


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 18, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I told ya not to run your mouth too soon. Maybe he can get his percect season next year. Nahhhh
> 
> View attachment 1942192


A perfect season = winning the superbowl

End of story


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 18, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> It's tough to win a game when you're on your 4th string offensive line, top receivers out, and our best safety out, but they put up a pretty good fight. Not to mention about 10 dropped passes. None-the-less the Packers are still the best team in the league. We'll have our players back by the play offs. No worries
> 
> And at least we're getting some of our back up's in for some quality snaps and experience. Just gives us more depth for the play offs. Honestly, this lose was probably better for the Packers than it was bad. Now they can go to the film room, look at the big mistakes, and adjust. All you haters can hate, but you'll see what happens in the playoffs. If our 4th string o-line can compete with KC first string, I'm happy with our performance.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Beansly said:


> sorry...I can't hear you over all this WINNING!


Haha yeah all that winning, KC isn't even going to make the playoffs. They squeaked by on Packer injuries... congrats?


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 18, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


>


Anyone that truly knows football, knows I'm 100% right. We'll see it happen in the playoffs!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 18, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> A perfect season = winning the superbowl
> 
> End of story






Oh, ok, well now that you cleared that up, Brady and the Pats have had 3 perfect seasons already!

Funny, how you step back now. Just yesterday you were claiming a 19-0 "perfect season"


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 18, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> Anyone that truly knows football, knows I'm 100% right. We'll see it happen in the playoffs!





Yes, of course, you are ALWAYS right!


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 18, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Oh, ok, well now that you cleared that up, Brady and the Pats have had 3 perfect seasons already!
> 
> Funny, how you step back now. Just yesterday you were claiming a 19-0 "perfect season"


Not true, that's just how you interpreted it. Brady won every regular season game and lost the superbowl, while I was saying a few loses don't matter as long as you win the superbowl. If you actually READ my post you will see that I said I'd rather have them lose a couple games and play back ups keeping their starters fresh and giving more depth to there roster.. here I'll copy / paste so you can try reading it again 

**Honestly I don't think the Pack will go for the 19-0 They will sit they're starters, maybe losing one of the last couple games while preparing for the playoffs. Which is fine with me! I'd rather lose a few games and win a superbowl than win every game and lose the superbowl (what poor coaching on part of the patriots) The Packers back ups have more skill than most other teams starters. We might get those games with our backups, who knows what they'll do. Either way Tom Brady's still a bitch
*

That was a week ago dude... I never said they were going to have an undefeated season, I actually said the complete opposite, and it's going to play out to benefit the Packers. 

I'm not saying I'm always right, but every coach knows that once you lock in your playoff spot you should rest your starters. Not to mention top injuries always build depth to the younger guys that don't play often. Just look at this game ALONE, our young line got some awesome experience that might come in handy for the playoffs, if not we'll have our top knotch starters... like I said if you don't understand that then you don't really understand the game of football. That doesn't mean your not a fan, it just means you don't know what goes into coaching and preparing for the playoffs ect. Further more, why would our coach risk a hurting his players further? All the small injuries get treated like big ones at the end of the season, a lot of our starters were good to go today, but why risk it when we already have a playoffs spot? 

I'm not trying to be a dick, but it's more than obvious you don't understand these concepts when it comes to football.


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 18, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> I believe they already did that this season by beating them... you better believe they'd whoop on them again. The Saints don't have a complete team like the Packers, nor do they have a Rogers. You can't beat 23/24 or 25/27 pass completion. His worst game this year is like 21/26. That's ridiculous. Rogers is on point to shred Bree's season records from Drew's Super Bowl year. The only reason the Saints even made the super bowl that year is because the Vikings backs had 5 fumbles in the playoffs game, 4 in the first half I believe. Bree's had a 1 decent year, while his defense played dirty as hell, that's it. The Bears are more of a threat to the Packers than the Saints, and that's saying A LOT!
> 
> 
> Haha how do the saints have a more rounded offense? Rogers throws a completed pass to 9-10+ different receivers / backs a game. On top of 2 backs that can rush for 100+ yards a game, including a 2nd year back that has already done it in the playoffs as a rookie. Bree's throws to his tight end and maybe 3 receivers, not to mention the Packers line dominates, even when they're best blocker was injured; they're backups came in and have made every team look like butter. At the point you have the depth the Packers do, with the skill and good coaching, with Rogers confident the Packers aren't going to lose man  That doesn't even take into consideration the Packers defense compared to the Saints. Charles Woodson has more skill in his left hand than the entire Saints defense, now throw Clay Mathews, BJ Raji, Sam Shields, ect. (Not to mention Collins, who was injured most of the season, one of the best safeties in the game) We're unstoppable! The Saints defense is awful when they're not making cheap shots.
> ...


?????????????????????


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Where does it say anything about a perfect season? You just further proved *MY* point. You should work for ESPN with all your football intelligence 

Not to mention that entire post is Saints vs Packers, it has nothing to do with a perfect season, or anything close to that. *At the point you have the depth the Packers do, with the skill and good coaching, with Rogers confident the Packers aren't going to lose man

*Even this statement is in reference to playing the *saints* in the playoffs..


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, now I'm definitely confused. You said Green Bay will do what Brady failed to do. Ok so Brady went 18-1 , which you claim is not what you are talking about. He's also won 3 Super Bowls. So please explain where green bay will succeed where brady failed.

I think you lost me for good on that one. You just keep back pedaling. Matter of fact, just pack pedal out of this thread why don't ya


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 18, 2011)

blah blah blah bout how deep the packers are but now u make excuses bout injuries?..........i think your a bad loser


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll explain again little buddy, Brady had a winning season with NO super bowl win. That was in reference to that ONE year. Not Brady's entire career. Brady FAILED to win that super bowl, whereas I'm pretty confident the Packers are going to capitalize on their winning season. I'm not back pedaling, but you guys mix-match different posts to make yourself look better. I'm not going anywhere  Especially when people bash the Packers that don't have a clue on how a great coach operates, and you being a Patriots fan, I can see why quality coaching never presented itself. You're coaches / players were caught cheating on top of playing there starters to get a silly undefeated season record, while it cost them a super bowl. 

Do I need to explain it again?


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 18, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> blah blah blah bout how deep the packers are but now u make excuses bout injuries?..........i think your a bad loser


Man would you guys learn how to read? I'm HAPPY about the lose even as a Packer fan, it sets us up for a better playoffs run, but for a KC fan to act like it was skill that one that game is absurd. 

It's obvious half of you only watch ESPN's highlight reel and think you know football. I'd be willing to bet half of you haven't even watched a full Packers game this season; on top of that I'd be willing to bet most of you have never even stepped onto a football field. 

I'll keep smiling while ya'll keep hating.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 18, 2011)

LOL...I could pick 10s of seasons for teams where they had a winning record and lost the Super Bowl.
I still fail to see your point. In your case, I could call this season a fail compared to the Pats SB loss.
The Pats had an undefeated reg season, and Green bay FAILED to do that. They also FAILED to beat the Pats consecutive regular season win streak.

Again, what's your point?
Just go away already.

I dunno why I even bother replying. You're right, of course you're right, you're always right, right?


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 18, 2011)

You're the one that started running your mouth about me saying the Packers were going to have a perfect season when I never even said it, you're the one creating drama based off a sloppy interpretation of something I said earlier. I'm just shutting you down. The point is you started shit, and I ended it.



KidneyStoner420 said:


> I could call this season a fail compared to the Pats SB loss.


That proves you don't know wtf you're talking about. Go watch some European Futbal dude and stop running your mouth in the Packer thread on shit you don't understand. 





KidneyStoner420 said:


> *The Pats had an undefeated reg season, and Green bay FAILED to do that. They also FAILED to beat the Pats consecutive regular season win streak.*


None of that matters if you don't win the super bowl... that just FURTHER proves how mis-guided you are on quality coaching. The point of the NFL is to win the superbowl. You've just spun this so far to make it look good for yourself, and your patriots, but in reality, it's just bad coaching and an uneducated fan.

I don't mind debating football and sports, but if you wanna come at me, at least have an intelligent thought to share. Everything I've said is based off of GREAT coaches from the past, what they've done, and how they've capitalized on winning seasons to win the super bowl.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 18, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> Man would you guys learn how to read? I'm HAPPY about the lose even as a Packer fan, it sets us up for a better playoffs run, but for a KC fan to act like it was skill that one that game is absurd.
> 
> It's obvious half of you only watch ESPN's highlight reel and think you know football. I'd be willing to bet half of you haven't even watched a full Packers game this season; on top of that I'd be willing to bet most of you have never even stepped onto a football field.
> 
> I'll keep smiling while ya'll keep hating.


You remind me of the many, many dull posters I have seen over the years on official sports message boards. I read your first 2 sentences and immediately lose interest in anything else you add.

The whine and cheese club is what I'm hearing from you.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> You remind me of the many, many dull posters I have seen over the years on official sports message boards. I read your first 2 sentences and immediately lose interest in anything else you add. The whine and cheese club is what I'm hearing from you.


 Don't reply if you're not gonna read the entire post. More ignorance. Seriously though, this is sports talk and you've yet to relay any sports chat. It's all just haterade bull shit. Not to mention, why are you even replying if you've lost interest? 

GO PACK! I think ya'll are just jealous of what the Packers are capable of.

WTB intelligent sports talk 

How's that taste troll?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 18, 2011)

LOL, he really is an idiot. Every time you shut him down, he just twists it into some other bull shit. 
Wish I could be right all the time.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 18, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> LOL, he really is an idiot. Every time you shut him down, he just twists it into some other bull shit.
> Wish I could be right all the time.


Yep. he reminds me of half the postings I used to read on chicagobears.com...dumb kids in need of attention. Nice game going between Denver/NE...here's a link if you/anyone is interested.
http://www.firstrowsports.tv/watch/98684/1/watch-denver-broncos-vs-new-england-patriots.html


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 18, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> LOL, he really is an idiot. Every time you shut him down, he just twists it into some other bull shit.
> Wish I could be right all the time.



Did you really just copy / paste what I said 5 minutes ago? 


My post "You've just spun this so far to make it look good for yourself"

My post "You're the one creating drama based off a sloppy interpretation of something I said earlier. I'm just shutting you down. The point is you started shit, and I ended it."

And I'm the idiot?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 18, 2011)

^^^^^ exactly what I'm saying


I'm done with this. Great way to ruin a good thread.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> dumb kids in need of attention


It's funny how both of you turn to harassing insults when you can't think of anything else to say, what's the cause for that again? Oh yeah my psychology book told me that people that turn to anger and insults when they can't think of anything to say are usually the ones that lack intelligence... but hey that doesn't look familiar here. 

There's another cookie trolls.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 18, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> ^^^^^ exactly what I'm saying
> 
> 
> I'm done with this. Great way to ruin a good thread.


There was a lot of intelligent sports debating going on in this thread before you 2 shmucks showed up, and I'm willing to bet it will go back to a quality thread once you two leave. So take care, you won't be missed.

Unlike other people that say "ignore the troll" I'll reply with intelligent comments until you GTFO. Just a note to all trolls.


----------



## stak (Dec 18, 2011)

I can't believe they lost to a team like the Chiefs. You would think they would at least lose to a semi-decent team or a team that's gonna make the playoffs.


----------



## dam612 (Dec 18, 2011)

I really cant believe they lost the perfect season to the fing chiefs. what a crap way to go out, i bet if jennings was out there it would have been a different day....on another note, my NY teams (jets giants) got ass raped today.


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah I think it was the definition of a "trap game" - didn't look like they were prepared for the Chiefs at all, which makes me think they over looked them in the film room, while focusing on some of the bigger games a head. Unless, we just weren't prepared for Orton, he might be a great fit for the Chiefs with those play actions. I don't wanna take away from the Chiefs offensive, they did move the ball; but not having Jennings for the Packers means the Chiefs could tighten up coverage on D, and our O-line being hurt didn't help. I think it was a good game to lose before the play offs though... they'll learn a lot from it!


----------



## dam612 (Dec 18, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> Yeah I think it was the definition of a "trap game" - didn't look like they were prepared for the Chiefs at all, which makes me think they over looked them in the film room, while focusing on some of the bigger games a head. Unless, we just weren't prepared for Orton, he might be a great fit for the Chiefs with those play actions. I don't wanna take away from the Chiefs offensive, they did move the ball; but not having Jennings for the Packers means the Chiefs could tighten up coverage on D, and our O-line being hurt didn't help. I think it was a good game to lose before the play offs though... they'll learn a lot from it!


yea losing the game definately takes off a lot of pressure that was surrounding them. now they dont have to be bothered with all that undefeated talk.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 19, 2011)

growbuddy1 said:


> Man would you guys learn how to read? I'm HAPPY about the lose even as a Packer fan, it sets us up for a better playoffs run, but for a KC fan to act like it was skill that one that game is absurd.
> 
> It's obvious half of you only watch ESPN's highlight reel and think you know football. I'd be willing to bet half of you haven't even watched a full Packers game this season; on top of that I'd be willing to bet most of you have never even stepped onto a football field.
> 
> I'll keep smiling while ya'll keep hating.


You still have Aaron Rogers, Charles Woodson, Clay Mathews....
Who do we got? We lost Jamaal Charles and Moaki, our starting RB an TE at the beginning of the year. We beat you with back up RBs and TEs and one reciever...
Tamba Hali is damn near our d-lineman and you couldn't even stop him. Made Newhouse look like a fool and got Aarons ass all night. I think he beat you with skill.
Just face it, it was KC's night that night. The Packers lost to the better team that night.

lol


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Dec 19, 2011)

Saints are the best team in the NFC no matter what the win/loss column reads......


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 19, 2011)

watchhowIdoit said:


> Saints are the best team in the NFC no matter what the win/loss column reads......


nope its the bears.........


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 19, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> nope its the bears.........


LOL, you are what your record says you are...and Hanie sucks.


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> LOL, you are what your record says you are...and Hanie sucks.


hanie is lookn beter all the time............at least hes not a pussy....cough cough cutler cough


----------



## sniffer (Dec 19, 2011)

how bout them Lions !!! wOOt


----------



## blazinkill504 (Dec 19, 2011)

ohhh did the packers get pooped on?


----------



## growbuddy1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Beansly said:


> You still have Aaron Rogers, Charles Woodson, Clay Mathews....
> Who do we got? We lost Jamaal Charles and Moaki, our starting RB an TE at the beginning of the year. We beat you with back up RBs and TEs and one reciever...
> Tamba Hali is damn near our d-lineman and you couldn't even stop him. Made Newhouse look like a fool and got Aarons ass all night. I think he beat you with skill.
> Just face it, it was KC's night that night. The Packers lost to the better team that night.
> ...


Well Newhouse is not only a rookie, but he's 4th string O-line.. I would hope that a Hali would have a good game, he lined up on him all night. I won't arugue because the Packs on the way to the playoffs whereas this is the highlight of the Chiefs season 





blazinkill504 said:


> ohhh did the packers get pooped on?


At least we didn't get beat by the Rams


----------



## puffenuff (Dec 19, 2011)

Lions will beat them next. Then the Niners are going to beat them in the playoffs after that. My bold prediction.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Dec 19, 2011)

and? if you had steven jacksons big ass yellin at you you'd step your game up too. you lost to kc lol


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 19, 2011)

Can you see the upset coming in the NFC? 
The Packers are starting to feel the injuries.
Saints, Niners or the Lions?
It's anyone's taking right now. I love it!


----------



## blazinkill504 (Dec 20, 2011)

yea where were all those "weapons" at WR? greg gets hurt and rogers looks lost


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 20, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Can you see the upset coming in the NFC?
> The Packers are starting to feel the injuries.
> Saints, Niners or the Lions?
> It's anyone's taking right now. I love it!


I have the Saints losing in Feb.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Dec 21, 2011)

Who is even really cares about the NFC anyways. Patriots roll to their fourth ring........


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 21, 2011)

patriots won't win shit..zero defense..the packers and saints could drop 50 on them, maybe 55...the only team int he nfc that has a chance at coming into lambeau and beat the packers is the niners..and i still like the pack to win the nfc and i like the ravens to win the afc..packers beat baltimore 34-17 in the super bowl.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Dec 21, 2011)

They drop 55. Pats drop 58...which they can certainly do....


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 21, 2011)

38 sure not 58 on the pack and maybe 18 on the niners.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 21, 2011)

watchhowIdoit said:


> Who is even really cares about the NFC anyways. Patriots roll to their fourth ring........


Nah, the NFL won't allow it b/c nobody would bother watching.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Dec 21, 2011)

watchhowIdoit said:


> Who is even really cares about the NFC anyways. Patriots roll to their fourth ring........


 Yea,,,Right.......


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Dec 21, 2011)

I Hope the 49er's make and win the SuperBowl,,,!!!!


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Dec 22, 2011)

Saints vs Patriots come Feb. in Indy..........


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 22, 2011)

watchhowIdoit said:


> Saints vs Patriots come Feb. in Indy..........


Now there's a boring match-up in an even duller town.


----------



## kdiesel (Dec 24, 2011)

well you know it would be a lot of offense but it won't happen...saints are good but they cant outscore GB


----------



## sniffer (Dec 25, 2011)

Go Lions !!


----------



## Unnk (Dec 25, 2011)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iqLhdInGrk" target="_blank">[video=youtube;0iqLhdInGrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iqLhdInGrk[/video]

[video=youtube;13xnV-O-CNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13xnV-O-CNE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Andrewk73 (Jan 9, 2012)

Go Pack GO!!


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 9, 2012)

my prediction...packers 27 giants 20

lsu 23 bama 20


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Could it be the Giants?.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 15, 2012)

Nope. 
Pats. Niners.


----------



## ...... (Jan 15, 2012)

I think the giants can do it.Right now there up like 20-13


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 15, 2012)

...... said:


> I think the giants can do it.Right now there up like 20-13


Bye bye GB!


----------



## ...... (Jan 15, 2012)

giants got this shit there up 30/13 lmfao.Packers had way to much pressure on them.I fucking called it.I should of bet on this and the niners game,I could of got fucking paid lol.


And anyone here about the saints fan shooting 2 niners fans at applebees?lmfao


----------



## ...... (Jan 15, 2012)

Its gonna be Giants vs Patriots Superbowl rematch.


----------



## Fight411 (Jan 15, 2012)

9ers vs Ravens superbowl.


----------



## ...... (Jan 15, 2012)

Giants up 37-20 making it look easy.

I think the giants will beat the niners.Eli is playing to good right now.
This just shows anything can happen any year.Giants vs niners was the last thing I expected for a NFC championship game.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 15, 2012)

Hell yeah giants baby!! My homie owes me 200 now lol I told him the giants would beat gb.They almost did it at the end of the reg season but they lost at the end similar to the giants/pats at the end of the 07 season same score 38-35. both giants losses.If they get rollin that Dline is unstoppable...


----------



## Beansly (Jan 15, 2012)

Fuck Green Bay.
It's gonna be Patriots v. 9er's BTW...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 15, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Fuck Green Bay.
> It's gonna be Patriots v. 9er's BTW...



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## ...... (Jan 15, 2012)

The giants are gonna beat them,they got way better D then new orleans.


----------



## ...... (Jan 15, 2012)

I still dont trust alex smith lol but I take back what I said earlier in the year about them being a fluke.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 15, 2012)

...... said:


> I still dont trust alex smith lol but I take back what I said earlier in the year about them being a fluke.


In a league where QB's now win titles as opposed to defenses(sorry to say), Brady and his tuck rule will be the difference. I'm not sold on the 49ers D, particularly their secondary...and NY has a better coaching staff overall.

So yeah, looks like a re-match.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 15, 2012)

NO ONE has been putting points up like the Pats right now.


----------



## dam612 (Jan 15, 2012)

glad after my jets sucked it up i jumped on the giants bandwagon, love seeing NY do it dirty-except the bills lmao, made them packers look silly. I called the upset. theyre going all the way and theyre going to steamroll the 49ers. giants pats superbowl


----------



## ...... (Jan 15, 2012)

lol I hate all of new york teams but with the remaining teams left other then the ravens I'd like to see the giants win it.
I want to see the ravens win the superbowl but I dont see them beating the patriots.

And after this year I bet teams will never rest starters going into the playoffs again.


----------



## dam612 (Jan 15, 2012)

rogers should have practiced more instead of doing all those state farm commercials.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 15, 2012)

Discount double dump


----------



## Jefferanamo420 (Jan 15, 2012)

Im just hoping for the best, sit back, hit the bong and watch the games.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 16, 2012)

10 letters


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Cheesegrate


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 17, 2012)

Fuck a bitchass giant!


----------



## ...... (Jan 18, 2012)

mastakoosh said:


> Fuck a bitchass giant!


 lmfao Where the fuck you been koosh,I thnk I read in the music thread or somewhere that you were booked.And yea fuck the giants lol.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 20, 2012)

...... said:


> lmfao Where the fuck you been koosh,I thnk I read in the music thread or somewhere that you were booked.And yea fuck the giants lol.


 haha no bids for me dots. Been working a shitload and raising up my little boy. Keeps a motherfucka on his toes lol. Eagles beat our ass this year cuz damn lmao.


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 20, 2012)

Pats/Giants round two. The mold is broke and the 2 best QBs go to the SB rather than the 2 best Ds......


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 20, 2012)

cowboylogic said:


> Pats/Giants round two. The mold is broke and the 2 best QBs go to the SB rather than the 2 best Ds......


Of course they will, the NFL doesn't allow D to win titles anymore...it's now against the rules.


----------



## nztoker (Jan 23, 2012)

Fuk da packers giants allday llllleeeeeeeeeeegggggggggggggggooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Andrewk73 (Feb 7, 2012)

Slamming The Pack, whatever we still got Four Super Bowl Trophies, and jumping on a bandwagon, any of you fake biotches get your team a championship? No. Thats what I thought. The Packers still had one last year, and I really want to ask you bears fans when was your last and only title, I know you remember you only have one. The Giants got it this year and congratulations to a team with desire, and talent, and a great quarterback in ELI. Therefore The Packers along with everyone else in their path would fall to the best team in football. So you want the Packers to what apologize because your team isn't even in the picture? fuggetaboutit. I bleed green and gold, maybe if there were some real fans out there this might be a halfway decent forum.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 7, 2012)

Andrewk73 said:


> Slamming The Pack, whatever we still got Four Super Bowl Trophies, and jumping on a bandwagon, any of you fake biotches get your team a championship? No. Thats what I thought. The Packers still had one last year, and I really want to ask you bears fans when was your last and only title, I know you remember you only have one. The Giants got it this year and congratulations to a team with desire, and talent, and a great quarterback in ELI. Therefore The Packers along with everyone else in their path would fall to the best team in football. So you want the Packers to what apologize because your team isn't even in the picture? fuggetaboutit. I bleed green and gold, maybe if there were some real fans out there this might be a halfway decent forum.


23 posts, and you come in here talking jibberish. Half of your post makes no sense, maybe in your mind it does.


----------



## ...... (Feb 10, 2012)

Andrewk73 said:


> Slamming The Pack, whatever we still got Four Super Bowl Trophies, and jumping on a bandwagon, any of you fake biotches get your team a championship? No. Thats what I thought. The Packers still had one last year, and I really want to ask you bears fans when was your last and only title, I know you remember you only have one. The Giants got it this year and congratulations to a team with desire, and talent, and a great quarterback in ELI. Therefore The Packers along with everyone else in their path would fall to the best team in football. So you want the Packers to what apologize because your team isn't even in the picture? fuggetaboutit. I bleed green and gold, maybe if there were some real fans out there this might be a halfway decent forum.


lol you're mad as shit


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 10, 2012)

...... said:


> lol you're mad as shit


haha fuck a giant. decent team with a buncha lucky breaks wins the trophy this year.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Andrewk73 said:


> Slamming The Pack, whatever we still got Four Super Bowl Trophies, and jumping on a bandwagon, any of you fake biotches get your team a championship? No. Thats what I thought. The Packers still had one last year, and I really want to ask you bears fans when was your last and only title, I know you remember you only have one. The Giants got it this year and congratulations to a team with desire, and talent, and a great quarterback in ELI. Therefore The Packers along with everyone else in their path would fall to the best team in football. So you want the Packers to what apologize because your team isn't even in the picture? fuggetaboutit. I bleed green and gold, maybe if there were some real fans out there this might be a halfway decent forum.


Don't you have a tractor pull to attend to, or an outhouse to clean?.

http://www.cheesehead.com/

Nice website...LOL


----------



## Fight411 (Feb 10, 2012)

Gaints won, thank god fuck tom brady and the cheating ass patriots. I tip my hat off to em, but seasons over. NBA now Linsanity niggas. NY on the map now.


----------



## gdubya (Feb 16, 2012)

you mean, who will beat the redskins? MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 17, 2012)

Fight411 said:


> Gaints won, thank god fuck tom brady and the cheating ass patriots.



Stuck in 2003 much? 
Also, let's not forget where Lin came from.


----------



## Josh3235 (Feb 17, 2012)

LOL, Patriots cheated for hella days! AND for most of their super bowls!!!! Patriots fans need to suck it up that their team is mediocre! They were never the best team at ANY point. I got a few links btw.

http://www.outsidethebeltway.com/new_england_patriots_cheating_scandal/

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs07/news/story?id=3227245


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 17, 2012)

Never claimed they were ever really the best. People keep bringing up shit from 10 years ago though lol. 

I'm just upset that hillbilly Eli won again! bahahaha


----------



## Josh3235 (Feb 17, 2012)

Lol, It started 10 years ago. They were cheating until 2009 when they got caught! And atleast Eli wins without cheating. Twice against Brady.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 17, 2012)

Who knows if he was cheating, we may find out 10 years later lol


----------



## Josh3235 (Feb 17, 2012)

It was obvious that the patriots were cheating because their offense was unstoppable, if you read those links, I think atleast one said they were recording defensive signals, so obviously they were doing that for years. Makes sense right? They record other teams defensive signals so their offense knows whats coming. lol. And Eli didn't cheat, the Giants actually played with their defense. The defense shut bitch ass Brady down AGAIN.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 17, 2012)

Welker, anyway.


----------

